# [Frage] Shopsystem für Autoteile



## e-rim (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe im Forum nach dem Thema gesucht bevor ich hier um Hilfe schreibe.

Also Ich hab´ den Auftrag ein *Onlineshop* für eine *Autoteile* zu erstellen bzw. zu bauen. 
Ich habe schon mehrere Webshops erstellt. aber die waren alle für Produkte bestimmten Sorte gedacht (Kleidung, Bilder ..etc). 

Das Problm bei Autoteile ist, dass man fast eine Million artikel hat oder mehr so wie ich mitbekommen habe. 

Also brauche ich ein Shopsystem mit einer DB, die vorgefüllt mit Artikeln ist.

Ich hoff, ich finde die Antwort hier.

Danke im Voraus 

e-rim


----------



## Christoph Haas (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo e-rim,

ganz spontan fällt mir da der *OXID eShop*. Dieser ist soweit ich das weiß auch kostenlos. Solltest du mal nach googlen.

Jetzt zu der allg. Sache eShop:
Wenn du schonmal einen eShop erstellt hast, so wie du sagst über Kleidung etc. ist dies eine bestimmte "Sorte", aber sind das Autoteile nicht auch!?

Nutze doch einfach eines deiner bereits geschriebenen eShops und passe es "Autoteile" gerecht an!? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## e-rim (20. Mai 2008)

Christoph Haas hat gesagt.:


> Hallo e-rim,
> 
> 
> 
> Nutze doch einfach eines deiner bereits geschriebenen eShops und passe es "Autoteile" gerecht an!? Wo ist das Problem?




Danke für den Tipp.

Das Problem hier, dass mein Kunde alle Artikeln in der DB haben will und dies sind eine Million oder mehr. Also entweder gebe ich das manuell ein oder gibt es ein fertige DB in alle Autoteile der elt beinhaltet. 

ich google mal nach dem Shop.

Danke viel mals


----------



## Christoph Haas (21. Mai 2008)

Naja Fakt ist, das der *OXID eShop* nicht direkt ein Shop für Autoteile ist, sondern ein eShop System 

Also ich glaube, wenn es sowas geben sollte, man es nicht einfach irgendwo runterladen kann, weil wer gibt schon freiwillig >1Mio Autoteile in eine DB ein und will dafür kein Geld sehen!? 

LG 
Christoph Haas


----------



## LL0rd (21. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich denke mal, dass dein Auftraggeber eine CD / DVD mit allen Autoteilen haben wird, die er verkauft. Ein Export von diesem Datenträger sollte kein Problem sein. Falls doch, kann ich es gerne für dich übernehmen. Schreib dann einfach eine PN


----------



## Flex (21. Mai 2008)

Also der OXID eShop ist keineswegs kostenlos, sondern kostet seinen Preis.

Dafür bringt er aber auch Features en Masse mit und hinter ihm steht ein gut durchdachtes Konzept.

Die Professional Edition kostet 490€ zzgl. MwSt.


----------



## Christoph Haas (21. Mai 2008)

Oh sorry, ich meine ja auch einen ganz anderen eShop, habe mich nur im Namen geirrt.
Den, welchen ich meine heißt: *osCommerce*

Sorry nochmal


----------



## e-rim (22. Mai 2008)

Sorry Leute,
Wie es aussieht gibt es keine email Benachrichtigung bei antworten oder ich hab es nciht konfiguriert.

anyway 

Der Shop ist wirlkilch nicht kostenlos und Oscommerce habe ich schon benutzt aber mein Problem hier sint die Artikels.

die DVD Idee ist gut.. ich muss gucken, weiviel so ein DVD kostet, weil mein Kunde neu in der Branche ist.

LL0rd : vielleicht komme ichauf dich zu. 

Gruß 
e-rim


----------



## e-rim (24. Juli 2008)

Wieder frage ich den Experten unter euch nach einen günstigen Shop System für Autoteile .. Ich habe selbe mehrere Mals normale Shop systeme instelliert aber dies mal ist die DB das Problem. 
Bei Autoteile müssen alle Marken sowie die dazugehörigen Teile in der DB vorhanden sein und diese sind fast 2 Millionen. Also muss das ein Shop System, welches die A-Teile DB mit sich bringt. 

hoffe, dass ich heie eine Antwort oder Hilfe erhalte .. bin auch beeit mit jemanden zusammenzuarbeiten und das Problem zu lösen. 

Gruß


----------



## LL0rd (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wie ich es dir bereits geschrieben habe:

Der Shop an sich ist absolut kein Problem. Auch MySQL wird mit der Datenmenge fertig. Und die Daten bekommt man idR. von einer CD / DVD, von der man die Teile auch bestellen kann. Also wird man entweder die Daten selbst exportieren müssen oder einfach den Großhändler nach den Daten fragen.


----------



## e-rim (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gerade mit einer Firma für solche Shops telefoniert und die Preise liegen zwischen 400 - 800 € monatlich .. es gibt eine spezielle Nummer (KWA Nummer), mir der die Verbindung zu den Lieferanten von Shop aus geht. Und diese Nummer bekommt man man von zwei Firmen :

 - TecDoc
 - TecCat

Die DVD von TecDoc habe ich gekauft aber die DB ist verschlüsselt. 
die Dateiendung auf der DVD ist .00. 

Großhändler dürfen die Daten nicht ausgeben, wenn sie diese überhaupt in eine verwendbare Form haben. 

Danke dir viel mals für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## LL0rd (24. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich sags mal so: Wenn die Daten auf der CD / DVD drauf sind und man auf die Daten von einer Software aus zugreifen kann, dann kann man die Daten auch exportieren. Mein Angebot steht noch


----------



## sasa1921 (21. Oktober 2010)

LL0rd hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich sags mal so: Wenn die Daten auf der CD / DVD drauf sind und man auf die Daten von einer Software aus zugreifen kann, dann kann man die Daten auch exportieren. Mein Angebot steht noch


 


wenn Du so fit bist ,melde dich einfach bei mir : habe Auftrag für dich ($ )   

jzt1921@gmx.de


----------



## keifler (16. Dezember 2010)

welches problem hast du in oscommerce mit den artikel? mache seit jahren onlineshop mit oscommerce und komme gut hin... siehte http://www.mogsli.ch


----------



## keifler (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier nochmal eine Sammlung von kostenlosen Onlineshop: http://www.dekoschrift.ch/freewebshop.htm


----------

